# glue for vivariums



## Charmingnotion (May 13, 2013)

My boyfriend is going to be making a custom viv for us to get our first lizard. I've been looking around but can't seems to find a firm answer on what glue we can use that is safe but won't melt in the temperature needed in the viv. Any advice please on which is the best glue to use? thanks in advance.


----------



## Jamesah1975 (May 24, 2013)

What are you gluing?

I use either a glue gun or Unibond No More Nails, depending on what i'm sticking together. Glue guns are a hot glue so may cause damage or melt the items you are sticking.

What ever you decide to use, just make sure it is set and leave for a few days for all the vapors to evaporate.

Job done :2thumb:


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

As above, Also aquarium silicone.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

a lot on here use Gorilla glue.


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

Home base sell a product called gorilla glue

This is the best thing in my expirience and is safe and waterproof when dry

Aquarium sealant is also good as mentioned above for bonding things together however gorilla glue sticks more things and it is easier to stick coco fibre or sand for
Examples into it allowing you to customise the finish on what you are creating


----------



## Charmingnotion (May 13, 2013)

After seeing the thread where someone made an amazing viv with sculpted kingspan he want's to have a go at something similar as we have a load of kingspan left and needs to be able to stick the pieces together and the plants into the viv too. Thanks ever so for the help. He's like a big kid, can't wait to get started.


----------

